# Wave Maker Magnetic base?



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have two wave maker power heads like in the picture below and they came with suction cup mounts and i was wondering if anybody knows where i can buy magnetic mounts for them? All i want are the mounts anybody know where i can get them?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

they should have came with magnets. all the korolia powerheads we carry come with magnets. perhabs look up the brand of which yours is and check if they have anything for them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

zoomed makes magnets to replace suction cups http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/236251/product.web?gdftrk=gdfV2226_a_7c268_a_7c713_a_7c236251


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the magnets work really nice we have them on a 110 gallon with a big mirror behind it and it still holds strong through all the glass which is about an inch thick. those are some of the best wavemakers/powerheads out there they do a great job.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea mine came with them. (Since like 200? or 199? something)Pretty much all my hydor korilla cirulation pumps/wave makers.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i love the hydors they are insanely powerful and dont blow bubbles so they are the best choice when doing a salt water set up.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> i love the hydors they are insanely powerful and dont blow bubbles so they are the best choice when doing a salt water set up.


O yea not only that they are pretty affordable (In my opinion), I havent been doing marine tanks for long but I can tell I probably wont ever have to replace those hydor ones. I also use them in some of my freshwater tanks and Ive never had a problem with one ever.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah they are def. affordable


----------

